# Clerical Visa -sponsorship



## Yas2010 (Mar 1, 2012)

On a clerical visa can you sponsor family?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Ask this is the other thread you started.... and the answer is NO. 

The company is messing with you and will end up screwing you... Most companies require Supervisor role for added benefits, etc. They are cheapening out on you.... if you are Senior and will do senior level work, then make sure that is on the visa. Don't trust that they will change it or anything (cause they never will). Your position will affect your pay and end of service payment. 

Get what your worth unless you don't have the qualifications to be doing the job you got hired to do. Good Luck.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> Ask this is the other thread you started.... and the answer is NO.
> 
> The company is messing with you and will end up screwing you... Most companies require Supervisor role for added benefits, etc. They are cheapening out on you.... if you are Senior and will do senior level work, then make sure that is on the visa. Don't trust that they will change it or anything (cause they never will). Your position will affect your pay and end of service payment.
> 
> Get what your worth unless you don't have the qualifications to be doing the job you got hired to do. Good Luck.


Where did this come from? The company cant set the terms of the visa this is set by your qualifications and what the MOL will give you based on those. The contract is something different though my contract says ' Manager' visa because of the rules says something else. Here experience counts for nought, get your self a nice shiney degree with ****** all experience and that makes someone more qualified than me?

As in other post i have archives clerk on my visa and sponser my family and get full benefits, decent housing, 2 kids at one of the more expensive brits schools, car, flights. utility, telephone and internet as well as a decent salary

I lived and work in China for 4 years managing teams all had high level degrees as universities churn degree candidates out there. Trust me most candidates i interviewed couldnt find their a$$ wth both hands never mind develope Chinese suppliers.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Where did this come from? The company cant set the terms of the visa this is set by your qualifications and what the MOL will give you based on those. The contract is something different though my contract says ' Manager' visa because of the rules says something else. Here experience counts for nought, get your self a nice shiney degree with ****** all experience and that makes someone more qualified than me?
> 
> As in other post i have archives clerk on my visa and sponser my family and get full benefits, decent housing, 2 kids at one of the more expensive brits schools, car, flights. utility, telephone and internet as well as a decent salary
> 
> I lived and work in China for 4 years managing teams all had high level degrees as universities churn degree candidates out there. Trust me most candidates i interviewed couldnt find their a$$ wth both hands never mind develope Chinese suppliers.


Never said that someone with a degree is more qualified than someone without. But during my job search it appeared that the companies here all required degrees and for them to be notarized/certified. I don't know what that did, but if a company is going to hire you to do a role then they should apply for that visa makes sense, no? If the MOL is the one that is establishing your worth based on your education (which I agree, is dumb), then like I said in the other thread, make sure the contract you sign is for the right position and salary. I think most of the benefits are attached to the position one has in the company and most always the salary you earn. 

I know when I went to apply for my drinking license, I was informed that I had to be a certain level and have a certain salary and since I had it, they accepted the application. Don't know how true that is, but was just stating what I experienced...


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> Never said that someone with a degree is more qualified than someone without. But during my job search it appeared that the companies here all required degrees and for them to be notarized/certified. I don't know what that did, but if a company is going to hire you to do a role then they should apply for that visa makes sense, no? If the MOL is the one that is establishing your worth based on your education (which I agree, is dumb), then like I said in the other thread, make sure the contract you sign is for the right position and salary. I think most of the benefits are attached to the position one has in the company and most always the salary you earn.
> 
> I know when I went to apply for my drinking license, I was informed that I had to be a certain level and have a certain salary and since I had it, they accepted the application. Don't know how true that is, but was just stating what I experienced...


To be fair my experience for both jobs here was that i was headhunted so wasnt applying for the positions, but was recommended for them. Both positions did require high level degrees, but they were more interested in my experience than qualifications so wasnt an issue, just make sure your resume is good if you have the experience.

Regarding drink license its true both your level of spend per month and the acceptance to get one is based on your salary with a max of 1500aed


----------

